# Fyssion Audio Dignity 4 Speaker Review Discussion Thread



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I’ve heard my fair share of speakers over the years, from the exotic to the mass produced, and experiencing each one is always exciting – particularly if it’s something unconventional. Unique is definitely cool, but finding something truly unique in the audio world is a tough proposition, especially when considering gear that falls into the realm of affordability. 

My first encounter with North Carolina’s Fyssion Audio happened last fall at the Capital Audio Fest. Having not recognized the name on the company’s door placard, I peeked into their room and was intrigued by a smattering of funky looking speakers sitting on the floor and perched on tripods along the far wall. A few steps into the room revealed an audio desk with speakers embedded in the cabinetry and a richly textured multichannel audio chair adorned by leather and wood. 

Yup, I had definitely found something unique. 

*Read the Full Review*​


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Whoa, something different and unique. Meaning right up my alley. Throw in the fact they use Alpair full-range drivers and you had me at 'hello'! I like the whole concept behind concentric and single driver speakers, so this was a fun read for me.

One question though... did I understand it correctly that the alignment is bass reflex _and_ passive radiator? If so, are there separate chambers behind that magic rear door or do they share the same volume of space?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Respecting the wishes of the company, I didn't pop the back door. But I believe that there are two separate chambers inside the speaker...I could be wrong about this... with one external wall passive radiator and possibly a second one up in the upper chamber itself. They didn't want to dive into direct specifics beyond what I could see from the exterior.


----------



## witchdoctor (Feb 21, 2016)

I love new tech and thanks for turning us on to this company. I'll pop over to their website for more info.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

witchdoctor said:


> I love new tech and thanks for turning us on to this company. I'll pop over to their website for more info.


Thanks witch, it is fun to come across a company doing things a bit different. As time goes by, I'm sure some Fyssion/Artisan speakers will begin to trickle into the community. It will be interesting to see what kind of users gravitate to them. :T The toughest part is accessibility for demo, which I recommend doing to be sure their speaker characteristics are for your ears. It doesn't sound like the company is planning on attending any shows during the 2016 year...


----------



## witchdoctor (Feb 21, 2016)

Todd Anderson said:


> Thanks witch, it is fun to come across a company doing things a bit different. As time goes by, I'm sure some Fyssion/Artisan speakers will begin to trickle into the community. It will be interesting to see what kind of users gravitate to them. :T The toughest part is accessibility for demo, which I recommend doing to be sure their speaker characteristics are for your ears. It doesn't sound like the company is planning on attending any shows during the 2016 year...


I noticed what you shared about the near field setup too and how important it was to get them dialed in. Thanks


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

These remind me of the AR M Series Holographic speakers. The AR woofer cone is aimed upward to direct beaming away from the listener, allowing a minimalist crossover, basically a single cap on the tweeter with the woofer allowed to roll off naturally.

Thanks for your impressions, Todd!


----------

